# Is It Wrong?



## The Creepster

Pretty self-explanatory, but just in case there is confusion.....


Is it wrong....To want to see someone step on dog poo?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to speak highly of a bad person just because they died?


----------



## The Creepster

Is it wrong to laugh at the neighbors kid who rode their bike into a parked car...


----------



## Dark Star

Is it wrong to go ewwww when you see a guy in a Speedo...


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it wrong to want to force feed those skinny stick girl models?


----------



## debbie5

Is it wrong to buy my kids and me a Wii so we wont have to drive 16 miles to the gym & pool??


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to want to strangle someone cause they irritate you past all endurance?


----------



## The Creepster

Is it wrong to point out someones short comings?


----------



## Dark Star

Is it wrong to tell someone their zipper is open?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to want to hide your computor from family members who want to use it?


----------



## The Creepster

Is it wrong to wear a snuggie to the store


----------



## scareme

Creep, if loving you is wrong, I don't wanna be right.


----------



## The Creepster

scareme said:


> Creep, if loving you is wrong, I don't wanna be right.


Is it wrong to appreciate all the lovely ladies on here?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to want to run tailgaters off the road?


----------



## The Creepster

Is it wrong to find money in your jock.......


----------



## morbidmike

is it wrong to make fun of midgets


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to hope Congress will pass a bill that will help us instead of hurt us?


----------



## morbidmike

is it wrong for a fart to have lumps


----------



## The Creepster

is it wrong to tell a parent their kid is ugly and you better hope they are smart


----------



## Dark Star

Is it wrong to tell people you don't want to see their vacation pics?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to wire up your doorbell to give solicitors a shock?


----------



## scareme

Is it wrong to think Mike might be going to hell for that one?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to want to build a 20 foot wall between your neighbor's house and your's?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Please remember that the forum rules apply in the games section as well.


----------



## morbidmike

is it wrong to go against the rules that haunti posted about (mike ducks from the flying dagger's)


----------



## Spooky1

is it wrong to want to know what Mike's post was.


----------



## morbidmike

yes it is......is it wrong to play bumper cars with smart cars on the highway


----------



## Dark Star

to wonder why the cops have to bother with frivolous complaints.


----------



## Goblin

To wish you could skip summer all together


----------



## The Creepster

is it wrong to make fun of words


----------



## morbidmike

is it wrong to believe in the 11th commandment thou shall egg thy neighbors


----------



## Goblin

To wish other states had all this humidity?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong - if you don't get caught ?


----------



## Goblin

To want to push people blocking aisles out of your way?


----------



## scareme

To want to stunt a kitties growth, so they stay young and cute forever?


----------



## Dark Star

To actually want rain?


----------



## scareme

Dark Star said:


> To actually want rain?


Be careful what you ask for. I asked for rain a week ago and got this ...-- CNN-Severe thunderstorms ripped through central Oklahoma Monday triggering vicious flash floods that left 136 people injured, roads and cars submerged, and thousands without power, authorities said.


----------



## morbidmike

to commit random acts of assult and battery


----------



## Spooky1

... to wish for more punctuation usage in posts.


----------



## morbidmike

to want to staple a semi colon to spooky1's fore head;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Spooky1

... to swipe Mike's stapler. :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

to LOL spooky hahahah


----------



## scareme

To agree to something you don't really intend to do?


----------



## morbidmike

to stare at people just to make them feel uncomfortable


----------



## shar

....to leave one square of paper on the roll?


----------



## scareme

..to throw said roll at said person's head?


----------



## shar

....to blame the cat?


----------



## scareme

To want caffeine this late at night?


----------



## shar

To have a little "nip" of something else this late at night?


----------



## scareme

To be jealous of you for getting to take a nip?


----------



## shar

....for getting upset with slow connection<<<<<passes a nip to scareme


----------



## scareme

Thanks!
^never give any money to the "will work for food" people.


----------



## shar

...to giggle at such a posting? (that's funny)


----------



## scareme

I once saw a man with a sign " Let's be honest, I want money for a drink." sign. I almost gave him money for the honesty, but the light changed.


----------



## shar

to want to post a sign like that on here for myself? lol


----------



## Goblin

To want to shoot my neighbor for reving up his car engine late at night?


----------



## Evil Andrew

...to torment Goblin by revving your engine late at night ? : )


----------



## Goblin

to want to run people off the road for paying more attention to their
cellphone conversation than their driving?


----------



## fick209

...to pretend to be sick tomorrow to skip going to family reunion


----------



## Goblin

To want to shoot hackers and their computor viruses?


----------



## Dark Star

....to expect people to get along?


----------



## Goblin

to yearn for the good old days instead of tomorrow?


----------



## Evil Andrew

... to hire your yardwork done when you are perfectly capable of doing it yourself, but just don't want to ?


----------



## Goblin

To wish you could bypass summer all together?


----------



## shar

To be afraid of power tools?


----------



## Goblin

To want to kick someone's butt around the moon and back?


----------



## Evil Andrew

...to moon someone ?


----------



## Goblin

To call in a complaint against someone?


----------



## Deathly Hallows

...to pull an ultimate prank on someone who just suffered a personal setback in life?


----------



## morbidmike

to wish ill will on someone


----------



## The Creepster

enjoy playing with fresh stitches earned from a productive weekend....


----------



## shar

staying up so late working on projects


----------



## Goblin

To suspect my neighbor of having something to do with my
cat's disappearence?


----------



## The Creepster

To paint a giant :finger: on my garage door to tell the world what I think....


----------



## Goblin

To think that my neighbor getting taught a lesson is funny?


----------



## Evil Andrew

... to think neighbors can learn ?


----------



## The Creepster

....to do surgery on your love ones cause your cheap?


----------



## Evil Andrew

to skip their surgury because you're cheap ?


----------



## The Creepster

to end up with "left over parts" after surgery?


----------



## morbidmike

to run over the neighbor for fun


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Creepster said:


> to end up with "left over parts" after surgery?


.... to sell the leftovers ?


----------



## The Creepster

for nuclear waste to use in your magic garden?


----------



## morbidmike

to poop in someone else's pants


----------



## Goblin

Wanting to shoot a tailgater


----------



## morbidmike

to try to do the back stroke across the Atlantic ocean


----------



## The Creepster

To sell something that I don't own


----------



## Dark Star

to be so naive I didn't ask for documentation when buying land from Creepster?


----------



## Goblin

To make a pet out of a great white shark?


----------



## The Creepster

Dark Star said:


> to be so naive I didn't ask for documentation when buying land from Creepster?


LOL

To stick you head under the "sneeze guard" and mark which foods you would like to get later tonight


----------



## morbidmike

to put harsh chemicals in the neighbors garden


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to stay clear of Mike's neighbor's garden? lol


----------



## The Creepster

drink garbage can water


----------



## Goblin

To expect the garbage man to put the lids back on the cans when it's raining?


----------



## The Creepster

To sweat while sitting down and eating a pig....


----------



## Goblin

To wish your car could shoot rockets at other cars?


----------



## morbidmike

to bate with a steel brush


----------



## Dark Star

to wonder what Mike means by that exactly?


----------



## morbidmike

to be a dirty white boy .....dirty white boy...dirtyyyyyyy...white boyyyyyyy


----------



## Goblin

To expect someone to charge you the price they quoted?


----------



## ededdeddy

To get out of a speeding ticket once and a while?


----------



## Evil Queen

to want to do something I enjoy.


----------



## The Creepster

To enjoy watching bunny rabbits hop around the yard.....


----------



## PirateLady

to eat the last piece of pie


----------



## Goblin

to beat Pirate Lady to the last piece of pie?


----------



## morbidmike

to fart in line at the store and make someone else feel bad for it


----------



## PirateLady

to wish you could wiggle your nose and housework would be done?


----------



## The Creepster

To enjoy a plague and mass infections


----------



## Evil Queen

to wish hubby's pain on his stupid doctors?


----------



## Goblin

To want to send the people who love 100+ temperatures to Death Valley to live?


----------



## The Creepster

to enjoy lifting vein popping, muscle tearing WEIGHT!


----------



## Death's Door

To poke Creepster in his side while he's lifting his weights!


----------



## PirateLady

To wish the weekends were longer?


----------



## The Creepster

Da Weiner said:


> To poke Creepster in his side while he's lifting his weights!


That would be very bad 470lbs on the bench today would have hurt a little if I dropped that on my chest

to push your body so hard that you almost black out


----------



## Goblin

To want to shoot a neighbor?


----------



## PirateLady

Is it wrong to wish the garbage men would put the cans back at the right house?


----------



## The Creepster

to smack a person because you like to see their reactions


----------



## Evil Andrew

...to blindfold the person you are smacking, so they cant see your reactions ?


----------



## The Creepster

to ram into a gas pump because your thirsty


----------



## Goblin

Wanting to rub the sandwich in their face for still getting the order wrong after they
repeat it three times


----------



## The Creepster

to do the opposite of what people want


----------



## Evil Andrew

....to spread love and peace wherever you go ?


----------



## badger

...to take the last olive and blame it on the dog...?


----------



## PirateLady

to want to go back to work?


----------



## morbidmike

to wish death on your ex boss


----------



## Goblin

To even have a boss at all?


----------



## PirateLady

to want a chocolate bar for breakfast?


----------



## Goblin

PirateLady said:


> to want a chocolate bar for breakfast?


To want it for lunch and dinner too?


----------



## badger

to cyberstalk Henry Kissinger?


----------



## morbidmike

to breed rats with moles and turn them loose in your neighbors lawn


----------



## The Creepster

To use diplomacy with extreme prejudice


----------



## Goblin

To want to shoot someone who passes on their illness to you?


----------



## The Creepster

licking a public telephone


----------



## Evil Andrew

. ... to wish for serenity and peace ?


----------



## morbidmike

to play mail box base ball while the person is checking their mail


----------



## Toktorill

... to tell your 2-year old who has been whining for his mother that SHE IS DEAD. (She's at work)


----------



## Goblin

To hang up on an irritating telemarketer


----------



## PirateLady

to want your garden to grow without all the problems?


----------



## The Creepster

To Napalm vegetation to make the ground war progress quickly


----------



## Evil Andrew

So much anger and violence .......

Is it wrong to stop and smell the roses ?


----------



## The Creepster

to enjoy walking on flower beds with blood soaked boots on...


----------



## morbidmike

hopeing there is a bee in evil andrews rose and having a suggestion on where he might plant them ( in his planet URANUS )


----------



## Goblin

To discuss Halloween on a Christmas forum?


----------



## PirateLady

want to find nice reasonably priced pirate buttons for a jacket?


----------



## Goblin

To want a repairman to show up when they say they will


----------



## Evil Andrew

morbid mike said:


> hoping there is a bee in evil andrews rose and having a suggestion on where he might plant them ( in his planet URANUS )


Roses planted there may cause asteroids....: )


----------



## morbidmike

LOL!!!!


to snatch the money outta someone's hand and claim you found it


----------



## Goblin

To wish you had some way to send a virus back to a hacker's computor?


----------



## morbidmike

to make change in the offering plate at church


----------



## Goblin

To know someone is making a huge mistake but say nothing?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To say a little something, just to get someone to make a huge mistake ?


----------



## Goblin

To think your cable people deliberately screw up the internet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

...to drink every day...


----------



## The Creepster

to get a free sample at a pharmacy


----------



## badger

to use Asian babies as currency...?


----------



## Goblin

To want to shoot a technician for not showing up when supposed to


----------



## The Creepster

to eat shrubs in the park


----------



## Goblin

To want to blow up the cable company?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

To pee into the wind?


----------



## The Creepster

to find a hair in your mouth that you don't recognize


----------



## Goblin

To want to kill a couple of friends


----------



## The Creepster

use a toothbrush then bring it back......


----------



## Evil Andrew

to use a toothbrush to scrub the grout around the john, and then bring it back ?


----------



## Goblin

To pretend your not home when bill collectors come to the door


----------



## Evil Andrew

To go to Goblin's house, pretending to be a bill collector : )


----------



## Goblin

To shoot Evil Andrew for posing as a bill collector by mistake


----------



## The Creepster

to put a square peg in a round hole?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To have Morbid Mike stand in font of me when I knock on Goblin's door ?


----------



## Goblin

To shoot both Morbid Mike and Evil Andrew? Fun, yes.....but is it wrong?


----------



## Evil Andrew

....to keep the Kevlar for myself ?


----------



## Goblin

To steal Andrew's kevlar?


----------



## Evil Andrew

..... to abhor all this violence, and invite MM and Gob over for a tall cold one ?


----------



## Goblin

To let someone think you're violent when you're not?


----------



## The Creepster

to laugh at the meek...and know they will inherit NOTHING!


----------



## Evil Queen

to wish it was Monday?


----------



## Goblin

To wish it was always the weekend


----------



## The Creepster

To know that you are not unique....


----------



## Goblin

The Creepster said:


> To know that you are not unique....


To know that you are? lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27

is it wrong to tease the dog with the doorbell?


----------



## Goblin

To want to eat out all the time


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Creepster said:


> to laugh at the meek...and know they will inherit NOTHING!


Is it wrong to not tell people about the trust fund ?


----------



## Goblin

To hang up on solicitors?


----------



## The Creepster

To know that knowing is half the battle.......


----------



## Goblin

To be disappointed with a remake


----------



## The Creepster

To point out others short comings...and laugh


----------



## Goblin

To laugh when someone trips and falls?


----------



## badger

to #@$% with telemarketers...?


----------



## Evil Andrew

....to put an extra round in 'em after they're down, just to be sure they don't get up


----------



## Goblin

To want to hit your car with a sledge hammer


----------



## The Creepster

To buy a ninja and send them into a store to buy a snuggie, one can of frosting and some real imitation lemon flavored ice tea?


----------



## Evil Queen

to want to change the door locks?


----------



## The Creepster

Evil Queen said:


> to want to change the door locks?


to spend money on new locks when everyone knows that ninjas don't use doors


----------



## Evil Queen

to beat ninjas into the ground then tickle them unmercifully?


----------



## The Creepster

to not know that is not how "Enter The Ninja" ends....


----------



## Evil Queen

to not watch ninja movies?


----------



## The Creepster

that your kung-fu is not as strong as MINE.....


----------



## Evil Queen

that I only have a black belt to hold up my pants?


----------



## The Creepster

to not have pants but Lederhosen?


----------



## Evil Queen

to put Lederhosen on a cat?


----------



## The Creepster

to wear Lederhosen with a cat in them?


----------



## Evil Queen

to try to drown fish?


----------



## The Creepster

LMAO....

to have too much awesome for one room to handle...I can't even get my shirt on


----------



## Evil Queen

to concentrate on navel lint while driving?


----------



## Goblin

To want to blow up you car for giving you problems?


----------



## The Creepster

That nothing is better then when doves cry


----------



## Evil Andrew

...to take the last piece of pie, that someone else thinks they're saving : )


----------



## Goblin

To keep silent when you know someone is making a huge mistake


----------



## Evil Andrew

... To teach your sister's 5 year old cuss words ?


----------



## Goblin

To sell ice water to eskimo's


----------



## morbidmike

to be a Lady Ga Ga fan like the creepster LOL


----------



## debbie5

to wear thongs that are a size too small and coated with jelly, like Mike does??


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to tell all of Mike's little secrets? lol


----------



## morbidmike

for all women to want to see me in a calender modeling thongs??


----------



## Goblin

To want to cut the power to a neighbor's house?


----------



## morbidmike

to make a batch of molotov cocktails


----------



## The Creepster

having a pointy STICK


----------



## Goblin

To plot someone's murder just for the fun of it?


----------



## The Creepster

get into a fist fight with a talking mail box that things its better then me cause its got flowers on and I don't


----------



## morbidmike

to want to hook my saucer sled to a Yaks tail and have him pull me thru Tibet


----------



## Goblin

To steal Santa's sleigh and go joyriding?


----------



## The Creepster

To cause unbridled rage with a smile


----------



## morbidmike

to resurrect demons for personal gain


----------



## Evil Andrew

morbid mike said:


> to resurrect demons for personal gain


...or just for the fun if it : )


----------



## Goblin

To resurrect these demons and put them to work in a bakery?


----------



## morbidmike

to eat a slice of demonic bread


----------



## Goblin

To sell demon bread to minors?


----------



## Evil Andrew

...to ask who is the baker of this demonic bread, and do they have baguettes ?


----------



## Goblin

To tell Andrew the demonic bakers use dragon fire to bake them?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is there enough for everyone ?


----------



## morbidmike

to put motor oil in your spouses coffee


----------



## Goblin

morbid mike said:


> to put motor oil in your spouses coffee


Is it wrong to let her drink it?


----------



## morbidmike

is it wrong to laugh at her when she does


----------



## The Creepster

To be a free thinker and not follow


----------



## Goblin

To be smarter than the rest of the world?


----------



## morbidmike

to call a spade a club


----------



## Evil Andrew

....to use a club to get a diamond ?


----------



## Goblin

To have five aces?


----------



## The Creepster

To show your love by means of FIRE


----------



## Goblin

To want to use your neighbor as a Halloween prop?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to love thy neighbor ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to dislike them?


----------



## The Creepster

to steal produce in order to corner the market


----------



## morbidmike

to teach your dog that the mail man is a chew toy


----------



## Goblin

To throw hand gernades at passing cars?


----------



## Evil Andrew

....to teach Goblin's dog to retrieve the grenades and drop them in his lap ?

Ouch !! Heh heh!


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> ....to teach Goblin's dog to retrieve the grenades and drop them in his lap ?
> 
> Ouch !! Heh heh!


Nice trick.....seeing as I have no dog! lol

Is it wrong to use Evil Andrew as a Halloween prop?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Is it wrong to use Evil Andrew as a Halloween prop?


Nothing would scare more ToTs !

Is it wrong to scare the crap out of them ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong not to?


----------



## Evil Andrew

IS it wrong to give your dog a bath, just so he'll shake off on people ?


----------



## Goblin

To fly a kite indoors using an electric fan?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To let the $hit hit the fan ?


----------



## debbie5

...to be wrong?


----------



## Evil Andrew

....to keep practicing?


----------



## Goblin

For Evil Andrew to keep practicing to be wrong?


----------



## Evil Andrew

...to up you dosage ?


----------



## debbie5

...to wonder where the "r" ran away to?


----------



## Goblin

To change Evil Andrew's medication? lol


----------



## Evil Andrew

....to go up to 500 mg of Thorazine ?


----------



## Goblin

To wish someones else would do the decorating this year?


----------



## debbie5

...to wonder why I vacuumed and THEN cleaned the ceiling fan?? Dust bunnies in my hair! YICK.


----------



## Evil Andrew

That explains the new picture - heh heh : )


----------



## Goblin

To laugh at people who still have to go to work in bad weather?


----------



## debbie5

...to look forward to chopping ice out of my gravel driveway??


----------



## Goblin

To give Debbie an icepick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

....to laugh at people who get their little weenie cars with "all season" tires stuck in 2" of snow ?


----------



## debbie5

...to suddenly start using the words: "f*ck" and "Jesus Christ!" (in a bad way) more and more, the closer we get to Christmas?


----------



## Evil Andrew

...to steal the money from Debbie's swear jar to buy beer ?


----------



## debbie5

...there are no swear jars in the northeast!

Is it wrong to still have bins of Halloween crap to organize & put away?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to ask why all the time?


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to have this thread started by Creepster, yet he's A.W.O.L.?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to want to hit Mrs Doubtfire with a shovel ?


----------



## debbie5

..is it wrong to take a kids birthday gift card that she totally forgot about, and use it to buy Christmas presents?? (I havent done it, but it crossed my mind...)


----------



## Draik41895

...is it wrong to think of sweeney todd as a christmasy movie


----------



## Goblin

To sneak candy once and a while.
(I'm diabetic)


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to want to smack Goblin?


----------



## autumnghost

Is it wrong to want to put my co-worker in a choke hold because he never puts things back where they belong?


----------



## debbie5

..is it wrong to be me?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If it's wrong to be you, then you don't wanna be right : )


----------



## debbie5

Is it wrong to admit to being 47?


----------



## Joiseygal

Is it wrong to not do a damn thing on my day off?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to be right all the time?


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to want to hibernate??


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> is it wrong to want to hibernate??


Hide in a crate?


----------



## debbie5

dictate?


----------



## Joiseygal

Is it wrong to watch reality shows and be happy that your life isn't as F-ed up as the people that are on them.


----------



## debbie5

Is it wrong to masticate??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or ruminate ?


----------



## debbie5

or antiquate?


----------



## Goblin

or fumigate?


----------



## debbie5

or castigate??


----------



## Goblin

or tailgate?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or Watergate ?


----------



## debbie5

....perpetuate?


----------



## Goblin

.....instigate?


----------



## debbie5

....castrate? (Singing in sweet, lilting voice) Ohhhh Evil ANnnnnnnnndrrreeeeewwwwwww.....come hhheeerrrreeeeeeee.....


----------



## Goblin

To be right when everyone else is wrong?


----------



## debbie5

isn't everyone else ALWAYS wrong!!??


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong for them to be wrong all the time?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to share the love ?


----------



## debbie5

Yes. It's wrong. Now stop. Cuz you're wrong. Your thoughts are wrong, you are wrong, your toenails are even wrong.


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to be wrong because wrong is easier than right?


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to be rubbed the wrong way>?


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> is it wrong to be rubbed the wrong way>?


Would it be wrong if they were a masseuse? lol


----------



## autumnghost

Is it wrong to want to skip Christmas and head straight into spring?


----------



## debbie5

Yes. It's wrong.

Is it wrong to want to buy new winter boots for my kids, rather than dig them out from underneath the spidery cellar steps where hubby threw them?? Ewww....i hate cobwebs touching me!


----------



## autumnghost

Ok. I've been chastised {hanging head in shame while tears drip off end of nose}


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to be chastened ? Or better to be chaste ? Or chased ?


----------



## debbie5

Or is it better to be wizened like EA?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to ask if it's better?


----------



## debbie5

(Yes..and I bought the boots. I'm so bad. )

Is it wrong to wanna backhand all the people in line at Kohl's?


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> Is it wrong to wanna backhand all the people in line at Kohl's?


So is it wrong to mess with the terminally rude ?

OK - I'm walking up to the checkout at Walmart with my one item. A woman on a cell phone with a huge cart full of crap races to get to the checkout ahead of me. She actually clips me with her cart! I say "EXCUSE ME !!!" and give her my best WTF look. She tries to ignore me, and then says "I'm on the phone". She steps away from me, stands at the front of her cart and turns her back on me.

So , while she had her back turned, I take several items out of her cart, and add a few items from the display that was next to the cash register (batteries, candy bars , chapstick, etc.). She was so preoccupied with her own little world, that she didn't notice the missing or extra items.


----------



## morbidmike

is walmart the best place for haunters to shop???


----------



## debbie5

Do we have any more bail money that we can use for mike??


----------



## scareme

Is it wrong to look forward to the hour everyone goes to bed, and the house is mine again?


----------



## debbie5

Nope..best time of the day in my book! 

Is it wrong to be Evil Andrew?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to push it off on someone else?


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to not know what "it" you are referring to??


----------



## morbidmike

is it wrong to play slug bug by yourself


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to not know WTH that is, either??


----------



## morbidmike

is it wrong to assume deb lives a sheltered life?? LMAO


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to send Debbie back to the shelter?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to gimme shelter ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to hand you over to the animal shelter?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Is it wrong to hand you over to the animal shelter?


 ( you know what they'd do to me before I could be adopted !)

Is it wrong to escape ?


----------



## scareme

Is it wrong to snicker at the thought of Evil Andrew getting neutered?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to just laugh out loud?


----------



## autumnghost

Is it wrong to want to smack the guy in the next room? His laugh is driving me straight up the wall.


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to drive straight up a wall? lol


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to drive straight , now that DADT has been repealed ?


----------



## Goblin

To shoot car thieves?


----------



## Evil Andrew

or horse thieves ?


----------



## scareme

to re-gift Christmas presents you don't like?


----------



## Goblin

To get off your diet at Christmas


----------



## scareme

to not answer the phone when you see it's your kid?


----------



## Goblin

To be glad that a noisy neighbor is moving


----------



## Moon Dog

To post here when I should be working?


----------



## scareme

To post here when I should be sleeping?


----------



## debbie5

to post here when I should be snitchinig a bite to eat out of scareme's fridge while she sleeps?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> To be glad that a noisy neighbor is moving


.... To be sad I'm moving away from Goblin, but happy some motorcycle enthusiasts are moving in in my place....

http://rockymountainweasels.com/


----------



## debbie5

...to be me?


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....to spike the punch ?


----------



## debbie5

...to spike the punch with real spikes?


----------



## Goblin

To drink punch at Debbie's house?


----------



## debbie5

Yes.


----------



## Hauntiholik

...to make your kids drain the hot tub using measuring cups?


----------



## morbidmike

to leave the imprint of the louisville slugger name on someones forehead


----------



## Goblin

To be glad your noisey neighbor is moving


----------



## Hauntiholik

...to do the happy dance when a halloween hating neighbor passes on?


----------



## morbidmike

to yell bomb in the airport


----------



## Goblin

To yell at a bum at the airport?


----------



## debbie5

..to want to take my Facebook page down & start all over with my REAL friends?


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> ..to want to take my Facebook page down & start all over with my REAL friends?


You don't trust IMA Swindler anymore?


----------



## Evil Andrew

...to dress Goblin in an orange bed sheet and drop him off at the main terminal ?


----------



## debbie5

...to want to play "chicken" with EA?


----------



## Spooky1

To really dislike the sports teams from Pittsburgh. (Go Ravens, Caps and Orioles )


----------



## Evil Andrew

...to be thinking about a trip to Hauntcon or NHC even thought it's not really in the budget this year ?


----------



## Goblin

To be happy that the noisey neighbor moved away?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong if you don't get caught ?


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Is it wrong if you don't get caught ?


Is it wrong if you do?


----------



## debbie5

....to post here to pop this to the top?


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....to pop your top in a post here ?


----------



## Goblin

To post you popped your top posting here?


----------



## Evil Andrew

...to toast your pop tarts instead ?


----------



## debbie5

....to hate Pop Tarts?


----------



## Evil Andrew

....to swap out the pop tarts for toaster strudel ?


----------



## debbie5

^is prefer toast with butter & strawberry jam?


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ to give Deb _everything_ she wants ?


----------



## debbie5

^No it's not wrong, but I don't see any singing men in tights on my front step!!??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to question this one ?


----------



## debbie5

Get Dave Chappelle outta there! But leave the blind one....


----------



## Goblin

Never mind...........


----------



## scareme

...to set here on the forum when I have 5 Christmas boxes that need to be put away?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong not to?


----------



## morbidmike

to install a RPG on my truck bumper


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to buy up old debts (10 years or more) and try to collect on them?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to resurrect a thread that hasn't been active for 5 months ?


----------



## Spooky1

Is it wrong to think bad drivers deserve the death penalty?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong, even if you don't feel that bad about it ?


----------



## Zurgh

Is it wrong to have spent more time, energy, and money on my garden so far this year than my haunt?


----------



## Goblin

To wish for no more stomach viruses?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to do nothing but play the banjo and eat applesauce through a straw ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to play ping pong with King Kong in Hong Kong?


----------



## Zurgh

Is it wrong to just think about doing dark & terrible deeds, and not do them 'cause your just too tired?


----------



## Goblin

To wish you had never done something you did?


----------



## debbie5

....to fantasize about buying decomposed beef carcasses, setting my barbecue grill underneath my bad neighbors window, and putting the carcass on to slow cook all night, each night??

MWahahaahahhhaaaa!!


----------



## Spooky1

... to be on the forum, when I should be working?


----------



## Goblin

To quit one job before you're sure you have another?


----------



## jaege

...to have your cake and eat mine too?


----------



## Goblin

Not to get between two brothers fighting?


----------



## debbie5

...to find it really neat to watch a nestfull of baby birds each day?? What's HAPPENING TO ME!!??? I'm getting....(gasp!) NICE.


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to feed the baby birds to the cat so Debbie won't turn nice?


----------



## Zurgh

Is it wrong to attempt to turn others against there own basic nature?


----------



## Moon Dog

Is it wrong to be wrong?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to be wrong about being wrong?


----------



## jaege

Is it wrong to always be right?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong if you can just pay a fine to get out of it ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong not to?


----------



## PirateLady

Is it wrong to want more in your life?


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to want both less asses and less ass in my life??


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to tie your ass (mule) outside Debbie's house?


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to tie me kangaroo down, Sport?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to rollerskate in a buffalo herd


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to beat a red-headed step child ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to report a neighbor who leaves dogs tied up in the hot
sun all day without any water?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

NO..they should be reported or the dogs should be removed when nobody is looking.

Is it wrong to play Hotel California backwards?


----------



## DarkLore

Is it wrong to tell her that the dress doesn't make her butt look big?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to eat something you're not allowed to for health reasons?


----------



## debbie5

Yes. Death comes in tiny increments.

Is it wrong to want to just sit here today and be miserable? Wallow in it?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

:No- I did that today, myself

Is it wrong to give an old lady the finger? :finger:


----------



## debbie5

Depends on which finger and why she needs it.

is it wrong to be kind?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong not to be kind?


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to think too much?
I think it is..but then again....let me think about that....


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong not to think things through first?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Is it wrong to want to quit both of my jobs and move to an island to open a T-Shirt shop?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to want to go with you? lol


----------



## debbie5

(If work was fun, it would be called "play" instead.)

is it wrong to spend $6.99 on crackle nail polish?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to use "Pope on a Rope" soap ?


----------



## PirateLady

Does it count if you confess to the pope on the rope soap?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to dabble in a little tasteful personal adornment ?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

edited due to forum rules.... I'll be nice.

Tasteful indeed...the "pope on a rope soap" is classier..


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong........ Man, who am I tryin to fool. This is so wrong on every level......


----------



## Goblin

To eat something you're not supposed to eat?


----------



## debbie5

you asked that before..and the answer is still yes! now stop it young lady! (LOL).


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to repeat yourself?


----------



## debbie5

Is it wrong to repeat yourself?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to repeat yourself?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to spend this much time in your garage ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to regret something you did in the past?


----------



## PirateLady

Is it wrong to just want honesty from someone?


----------



## PirateLady

Is it wrong to want to win the lottery?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to let an armadillo drink beer?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to try and stop him?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to adapt old technology to new purposes ?


----------



## Goblin

To try and pick a lock with a crowbar


----------



## debbie5

...to bite out the jelly and throw the donut away?


----------



## Goblin

To tap dance at a funeral?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Is it wrong to threaten to break the arm of an annoying person?


----------



## Goblin

To try and blow a safe with firecrackers?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

IIW to want to do nothing except watch Lifetime movies and eat caramel popcorn?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Is it wrong to go an a killing rampage because my computer is driving me insane?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to leave your Ferrari parked on the back 40 ?


----------



## Goblin

Crack walnuts with a jackhammer?


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....to crack them with your butt cheeks ?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

... to sell your soul to cure a mouth ulcer?


----------



## Goblin

To sell your neighbor's house while they're on vacation?


----------



## debbie5

Plastic Ninja said:


> ... to sell your soul to cure a mouth ulcer?


(try ultra strength Oragel...they are horrid to deal with..so sorry !)

...to still wonder what happened to The Creepster?


----------



## Goblin

To wait for the movie to come out on dvd?


----------



## scareme

To call your husband's boss and tell him not to give hubby four days in a row off anymore?


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> To call your husband's boss and tell him not to give hubby four days in a row off anymore?


LMAO! wait til he RETIRES!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> LMAO! wait til he RETIRES!


 In three years. How am I going to keep from killing him? I like my private time. The guy puts in thirty three years in the military, through three wars, and his wife wacks him three months into retirement. Quote from wife.."I warned him not to **** me off when I'm on prednisone. "


----------



## RoxyBlue

...to be laughing at what Scareme just said about her poor husband?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

(Prednisone makes you into Satan..it really does.)

Is it wrong to want to be scareme's lawyer so I can plead Insanity Via Prednsione as her defense?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to do a song and dance routine at a funeral?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to beat the dead horse ? Pointless, maybe, but is it wrong ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to beat a live one?


----------



## scareme

Is it wrong to call the Ghost Busters for a clogged drain?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to call Drain Busters for a clogged ghost?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to call Brain Dusters for a clogged brain?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to call Roto Rooter and get TAPS ?


----------



## Goblin

Is wrong to ban one person for 2 years and ban another 1 month for the same thing?


----------



## debbie5

Is it wrong to put this on my Christmas Wish List? http://www.etsy.com/listing/70262782/stimsons-parasitic-bloat-worm


----------



## Goblin

To aggrivate a jerk beyond endurance?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to push the boundaries of personal space and privacy, in the name of togetherness ?


----------



## Goblin

To wish it was fall of the year?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to let your kids play on the elephant ?


----------



## Goblin

To hang up on Telemarketers?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to take steroids and pump yourself ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to pump yourself up with a tire pump?


----------



## debbie5

Is it wrong to never exercise your forearms??(My God..MINE are bigger!)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to put a _Hello Kitty_ sticker on your pink assault rifle ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to let your dog work the phonograph?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to start them so young ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to start them at all?


----------



## Evil Andrew

....is it wrong to make soap shaped like baby hands ?....


----------



## Evil Andrew

..........is it wrong to paint your cat ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong..........................???????


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pretty sure............


----------



## Goblin

To elect idiots to govern ourselves?


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........is it wrong to even need to post a sign like this ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

...to disobey posted signs?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

I look at the tiny lil nubby on the figure to the right, and wonder what country this is posted in??


----------



## Goblin

To have a junk mail bonfire?


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> I look at the tiny lil nubby on the figure to the right, and wonder what country this is posted in??


Is it wrong to give stick figures a huge _________?


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Is it wrong to give stick figures a huge _________?


The stick figures don't so.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to use an electric cone ?


----------



## Goblin

For 5 Rescue Squad vehicles to show up for one fender bender?


----------



## morbidmike

to think Tony Danza was cool LOL


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to take your iPod _everywhere_ ?


----------



## Goblin

To talk on cellphones while driving?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to use the Hannibal Lecter Lipstick Stencil ?


----------



## Goblin

To crack walnuts with a jackhammer?


----------



## PirateLady

Is it wrong to eat the last oreo in the house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

...to mention that you ate the last Oreo in the house on a Forum that your spouse reads?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to crochet yourself a beard?


----------



## debbie5

(that's so not right)


----------



## Goblin

To ride a pogo stick to work?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to suck them down 20 at a time?


----------



## Goblin

To expect more for less?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

to be so sick and tired of cooking and cleaning for everyone that you just stop doing it without saying anything?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to skip the sun block and go for that deep, dark tan ?


----------



## morbidmike

to put saw dust in your spouses cereal


----------



## PirateLady

Is it wrong to wish you were a kid again but know what you know today?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to not think through the signage you install at your place of business ?


----------



## morbidmike

to not want my oil checked there


----------



## Goblin

To pretend like no one's home when a solicitor comes to the door


----------



## PirateLady

to tell someone collecting for another charity you already gave even though you can't remember if that was the charity or not.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to try to break into new market niches?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to tease commuters ?


----------



## Goblin

To raid someone's pumpkin patch?


----------



## debbie5

LMAO! That Adult Wworld sign is from MY TOWN!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to charge a fine posthumously ?


----------



## Goblin

To use Jedi Mind control to try and rob someone


----------



## stagehand1975

for your wife to pretend she is gay with her best friend to keep jahovas from knocking on the door ever again. it worked.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to ask them to do it even when there is no one knocking at the door ?


----------



## Goblin

To argue with the voices in your head?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To just go with the voices in your head ?


----------



## Goblin

To go with the voices outside your head?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to question the policies of Parks Canada during forest fire season?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to play ping pong with King Kong in Hong Kong?


----------



## scareme

Is it wrong to use a Do It Yourself Lobotomy kit?


----------



## Goblin

Goblin said:


> Is it wrong to play ping pong with King Kong in Hong Kong?


While singing a song?


----------



## RoxyBlue

....to quote yourself so you can post a response?:googly:


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ....to quote yourself so you can post a response?:googly:


Yes.....but it's fun!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to buy your kids the "Operation Neptune's Spear" Lego set ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to give the soccer kids a place of their own ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to ponder such inescapable logic ?


----------



## Goblin

To be glad the hurricane passed me by?


----------



## bradndez

to hate the news for thinking the world revolves around New York?


----------



## Goblin

To be glad Bin Laden is STILL dead?


----------



## bradndez

To eat nachos like they are going out of style?


----------



## Goblin

To be glad when summer is finally over?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong for a man to combine some of his hobbies, thereby increasing the enjoyment of each ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to move away traditional dental floss flavors ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ist it wrong to advertise your business in such a way that customers only think of you in a certain context ?


----------



## Goblin

To want to push people blocking aisles out of your way?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to take Goblin to the grocery store?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to keep posting this crap, just to crack myself up, since nobody but me and Goblin ever looks at this thread ?


----------



## Goblin

Would it be wrong to stop posting it?


----------



## scareme

Would it be wrong to tell you I love this thread? It cracks me up? That I'm just not as whitty so I follow along in silence? Yeah, it would be, cause it would probably give you two swollen heads.


----------



## PirateLady

Is it wrong just to read the thread without adding to it??


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to wear socks on your ears like Debbie does?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to ask an artist to capture the beauty and innocence of your daughter in such a permanent medium, only to find (A) he's a crappy artist, or (B) your beautiful, innocent daughter is really posessed by Satan, and he has truly depicted her evilness?


----------



## Goblin

to stare at people just to make them feel uncomfortable


----------



## scareme

To stare at people in elevators just to make them uncomfortable, knowing thay can't get away.


----------



## Chuck

Is it wrong to make your wife do a u-turn during rush hour just so you can take a picture of this business for the sole purpose of posting it to this thread.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Chuck said:


> Is it wrong to make your wife do a u-turn during rush hour just so you can take a picture of this business for the sole purpose of posting it to this thread.


Dude - high five !


----------



## morbidmike

that building is wrong on a whole new level LOL


----------



## Goblin

To take blame for someone else's mistakes


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it wrong to not know how to continue this game?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to want all the Halloween stuff you see?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it wrong to post in this thread again so soon?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: To be sitting here reading all the posts on Hauntforum when I have so many other things to do??? (ie get my props finished, clean up the mess left by Irene, get my props finished....)


----------



## Chuck

Is it wrong that I have more people invited to my Halloween party than I did to my wedding?


----------



## scareme

Chuck said:


> Is it wrong that I have more people invited to my Halloween party than I did to my wedding?


lol

Is it wrong to laugh at Chuck? How about if I laugh with Chuck?


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> lol
> 
> Is it wrong to laugh at Chuck? How about if I laugh with Chuck?


Scareme...no...you are correct to laugh at Chuck. He is correct to know that Halloween folk are WAY COOLER than wedding guest folk. (been there..done that) Invite WAY more guests to Halloween...P.S. I bet you have way more fun as well.....:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to eat the last doughnut?


----------



## debbie5

is to wrong to wonder why, when dining out, I have found a hair in my food 3 times in the past 2 weeks? (I think I need to upgrade my dining establishments or find a place with less hairy chefs)


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Is it wrong.... to visit McDonalds?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it wrong to spend they day in my basement working on props when it's a beautiful sunny day outside???


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to light a match near so much laquer ?


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to have hair like an angelfish's fin??


----------



## Chuck

Is it wrong that I just told my wife that if she rooted for the Patriots one more time tonight, that I was going to divorce her?


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong that I love tapioca pudding, with the lil rat eyeballs and all??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to do this to a fish?


----------



## MrGrimm

is it wrong to eat a bowl chips after a workout?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to workout while eating a bowl of chips?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to pick up the chips?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:zombie: Is it wrong to 'throw up a bowl of chips' after you work out?????


----------



## Goblin

To throw up during your workout?


----------



## MrGrimm

to chip the bowl you throw up in after you workout?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: To work out in throw up is really bad.....


----------



## debbie5

(I'm sure you will all work it out when the chips are down.)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to write a book called _What's Really Wrong With You_?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it wrong to wonder if it's wrong???


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to only be interested in certain muscles??


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to sing a song in Hong Kong all night long?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it wrong to say bye, to a guy, in the sky, who just fly, by without knowing why, I myself cannot fly?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to cry and ask why then go buy from the guy with a grape Nehi?


----------



## debbie5

Hey Hymie...bad rhymie!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to let institutionalized children (note the window covering) play with the toys donated by certain extremist groups ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Evil Andrew???Seriously...are we supposed to believe that angelic face would have anything to do with Hitler....sorry....you would be incorrect....is it wrong to feel sorry for Andrew for his photo scheming?....the answer is no, fine sir....no.


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Is it wrong to let institutionalized children (note the window covering) play with the toys donated by certain extremist groups ?


That's not a window covering. Whatever's behind it is solid!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...to make serious comments about something that was meant to be funny?:googly:


----------



## Goblin

To try and pick a lock with a crowbar 
__________________


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to combine a penchant for cross-dressing with your hobby collecting DC Comics?


----------



## Goblin

To be glad I don't have to work anymore?


----------



## autumnghost

To want to strangle your co-worker because she can't keep her mits out of my projects and screws them up?


----------



## MrGrimm

To post that ^ picture of "wonder woman"?


----------



## debbie5

Anyone care to hazard a guess as to what gender Wonder Woman really IS?


----------



## scareme

Are those depends hanging out from under her/his shorts?


----------



## debbie5

perhaps Chafe-Away shorts?? LOL....


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Is it wrong to paint your cat?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong not to check page 48 of this thread to see what has already been posted? 
: )


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to paint your dog then. lol


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Is it wrong to beg for forgiveness for "repeat-posting"? 








And is it wrong to laugh at painted dogs?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it wrong to wish I had a cat or dog to paint?


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to shave your back?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to take such a philosophical stance on such a corporeal issue?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to let the dog paint the toilet tissue?


----------



## MrGrimm

is it wrong to braid you back hair?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to show the world your support for Tony Stewart?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to turn off political debates


----------



## debbie5

is it wrong to usually never read more than the headlines in the newspaper?


----------



## MrGrimm

is it wrong to not trust what's in the newspaper?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spiderman, Spiderman,
Does whatever a spider can.
Spins a web, any size,
Catches thieves just like flies.
Look out! Here comes the Spiderman.


----------



## Goblin

To expect the garbage man to put the lids back on the cans when it's raining?


----------



## MrGrimm

...to eat a whole box of doughnut holes?


----------



## Evil Andrew

........to use complete honesty to take advantage of the inebriated ?


----------



## MrGrimm

...to reply to this thread with nothing original to say?


----------



## debbie5

No.


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it wrong to be happy when the kids go down for their naps?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to tell your Pastor you had a vision of Christ drinking a Starbucks and strolling with the Colonel?


----------



## Goblin

To buy stuff you know you can't afford?


----------



## MrGrimm

to post on hauntforum while your son is waiting for you to put a movie on? (gotta go!!!)


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Is it wrong to have fun TP-ing? :googly:


----------



## debbie5

...apparently the future is bright, cuz Jesus has ta wear shades....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to.......well, yes, but, I just can't help myself : )


----------



## Goblin

To wish the weekends were longer?


----------



## MrGrimm

to hate co-workers?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to follow up Christ with Sunglasses with Antchrist with Sunglasses ?


----------



## MrGrimm

...to honk at the person in front of you in your both... walking?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to place you advertisement the back of the bus so close to the exhaust ?


----------



## Goblin

To drive on the sidewalk?


----------



## MrGrimm

to invest in BigPharma?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to share a malty beverage ?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Is it wrong to get yourself a Critter Gitter to go zombie-hunting?


----------



## debbie5

to have a secret wish to use a slingshot to peen a groundhog in the head? (RODENTS! ARRggghh!)


----------



## Goblin

To give the groundhog a slingshot so it can shoot back?


----------



## MrGrimm

to enjoy squirrel launcher videos on youtube?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to fear Zombie Squirrels ? Find out at

http://www.fearnet.com/shows/zombie_roadkill/index.html


----------



## scareme

to play on the forum all night instead of painting skeletons?


----------



## Goblin

To paint skeletons instead of plaing on the forum?


----------



## MrGrimm

...to go to bed early instead of finishing a prop?


----------



## Goblin

To finish a prop in bed?


----------



## scareme

To bounce a check for a rubber tree?


----------



## MrGrimm

To make a prop bed then sleep in it?


----------



## Goblin

To prop up the bed and sleep in it?


----------



## MrGrimm

to pay 40$ + 15$ shipping for kids cereal?


----------



## debbie5

to want Count Chocula bad enough to consider paying it?


----------



## MrGrimm

To be hopelessly addicted to cereal marshmallows?


----------



## debbie5

..to not read your private messages, cuz now you don't know that I bought you four boxes??


----------



## MrGrimm

...to forget to look at private message!?!?! Yikes! OK reading now!


----------



## scareme

...to sneak a coke after 33 days without one?


----------



## MrGrimm

...to sneak a few bite size bars out of the ToT stash?


----------



## debbie5

...to chugalug down a 12 oz Mt Dew all in one breath, with all the gusto of a thirsty man with a beer on a hot day?


----------



## MrGrimm

to eat count chocula with mountain dew instead of milk?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong that Lar's girlfriend is so quiet?


----------



## MrGrimm

to borrow a car and return it with hardly any gas?


----------



## debbie5

Yes, MrGrimm! BAD! 

...to forget to let the dog out of his crate this morning? Oops...


----------



## MrGrimm

I didn't say I did it debbie5 

...it it wrong to give a dog chocolate?


----------



## debbie5

..is it wrong to be tired?


----------



## MrGrimm

is it wrong to get angry at someone when they ask you to re-explain something 10 times??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to need a label like this in the first place?


----------



## MrGrimm

to steal smarties from a kid's box?


----------



## Goblin

To smartly box up kid's stills?


----------



## MrGrimm

to honk like a madman at the car in front of your when they don't move fast enough when the left turn arrow turns green?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to bag it?


----------



## scareme

Would it be worse to brown bag it?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to sing a song in Hong Kong all night long?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it wrong that I am fed-up with hearing about when celebrities die??


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to rollerskate in a buffalo herd?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to immerse oneself in traditional music?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it wrong to squeal like a pig?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong for a store to put an empty box on the shelf?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wr........oh yeah, definitely wrong.......


----------



## Spooky1

Yeah Andrew, that's wrong.


----------



## debbie5

hahHAHAHAAAaaaaaaaaaaa!! I didnt notice it at first!! OMGGgggggggggggggg....


----------



## Goblin

For someone to call a wrong number three times?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hot-tubbing in Alaska...........


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Hot-tubbing in Alaska...........


The 55 gallon drum had a hole in it.


----------



## scareme

To want to see more.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

More.........

http://www.yourfunnystuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/*******-hot-tub.jpg

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachments/offroad-nitro-engine-forum/606851d1277010364-pre-heating-engine-*******-hot-tub.jpg

http://www.lilligren.com/*******/images/redneck_wading_pool.jpg


----------



## debbie5

(I dunno what is more awesome: the El Camino, the primer coat on the El Camino or the DIY hottub).


----------



## Goblin

To swat flies with a baseball bat?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to go mobile?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it wrong to eat all the cookie dough?


----------



## Goblin

To run out of dough to buy cookies?


----------



## MrGrimm

To buy cookies with someone else's dough?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to grill out ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong expand the old single-wide into your own ******* mansion?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or a yacht?


----------



## Goblin

To sail a boat in a moat?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to sit on the porch and relax ?

http://www.yourfunnystuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/*******-penthouse.jpg


----------



## debbie5

(how did Tiny Tim get UP there!!?


----------



## MrGrimm

is it wrong to eat a bag of twizzlers at midnight?


----------



## Goblin

Was it wrong to eat the bag and leave the twizzlers?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to ride the short bus ?

http://www.understanding-creationism.com/images/*******-short-bus.jpg


----------



## Goblin

To snort pus?


----------



## MrGrimm

To be at work and not in the dungeon building props with only 13 days left until Halloween?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to grill out ? #2


----------



## Goblin

To keep buying decorations when you know there'll be no TOTs to see them


----------



## debbie5

..to have to tell my kids everyday to brush their teeth for 2 minutes, using the timer, and not for the ten seconds they feel is okay?


----------



## MrGrimm

To put salt on an apple when eating it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to take your limo out to 7-Eleven to pick up a few 40s ?

http://s1.static.gotsmile.net/images/2011/06/08/*******-limo_130752219869.jpg


----------



## MrGrimm

To put salt on chocolate milk? (i heard it was really good!)


----------



## scareme

To listen to people who tell you to put salt in chocolate milk?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to try to keep solicitors from ringing your doorbell !

http://youfailatfailing.com/upload/3473-5854/*******-doorbell.jpg


----------



## Goblin

To give you raise then increase the cost of medicare?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

To yell at birds?


----------



## MrGrimm

...to not try new things?

P.S. Salt in the chocolate milk was very good! Really brought out the flavor, I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Evil Andrew

To go all-out on your wedding day?


----------



## Goblin

To bring a date to your wedding?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to marry your cousin, and bring yer sister as a date to the wedding ?


----------



## Goblin

To go scuba diving in your bath tub?


----------



## MrGrimm

To eat the mint in the urinal?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to put steel siding on your house?


----------



## Goblin

To steal siding off your neighbor's house?


----------



## debbie5

(LOL>.there is a house up north that has hubcaps for siding on the house!!)


----------



## MrGrimm

to not take a picture of the hub cap house?


----------



## Evil Andrew

..........to put old appliances to new use?

http://clans.mine.nu/mxc/*******-cooler.jpg


----------



## Goblin

To put new appliances to old use?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to display your skills as a mason and your love of the Second Amendment?


----------



## Goblin

Is is wrong to display your still on hill near a mill?


----------



## MrGrimm

To start watching all the simpsons 23 seasons worth of episodes back to back?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To upgrade your defroster?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

is it wrong to laugh at Evil Andrew?


----------



## debbie5

to feel shame that I pretty much did the same thing on my old car (that also only shot air out of the vent & not the defroster) but used a piece of plastic to divert the air instead??


----------



## Goblin

To let your dog play with the stero?


----------



## MrGrimm

To leave a pile of toe nail clippings on the living room table for your girlfriend to find?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong for her to take your toenail clippings and burn them in a sacrifice to Jobu?


----------



## Goblin

To be a fan of a football team call The Hackensack Prancers?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

IS it wrong to wish they were doing the 'Thriller'?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it wrong to reference Glee?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Is it wrong to know what I was Referencing?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it wrong to assume I was referencing the football players thus inadvertently uncovering you're knowledge of Glee?


----------



## autumnghost

Is it wrong to never watch Glee and have no idea what you're talking about?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes

Is it wronge to think the prisoners did it better then glee?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmmmmmm . Having never watched Glee, is it wrong to assume the prisoner reference above infers that both prisoners and Glee characters bend over to pick up the soap ?


----------



## Goblin

To regret getting old?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong for nephrologists to enjoy baking ?


----------



## Goblin

To wish you could go Trick-Or-Treating one last time?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to feed the wildlife?


----------



## Goblin

Feeding wildlife to even bigger wildlife?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is ist wrong to lock your car doors ?


----------



## Goblin

To pretend your not home when bill collectors come to the door


----------



## MrGrimm

To still have Halloween decor to put away?


----------



## Spooky1

To not want to be at work right now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> To pretend your not home when bill collectors come to the door


Is it wrong to pretend you're a bill collector, just to keep knocking on Gobby's door, sending him diving into the closet ?


----------



## Goblin

To kill Andrew for constantly knocking on the door?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to wonder exactly which TV show they are hosting ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it wrong to not watch any TV at all?


----------



## Goblin

To read the obituraries to see if you're in them


----------



## Evil Andrew

........to keep putting Goblin's obit in the paper, just so he will read it? : )


----------



## Goblin

Nailing all of Andrew's doors and windows shut from the outside?


----------



## Zurgh

...to hack a buildings muzak system to play skull-splitting heavy metal music?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to celebrate your birthday? Make a wish and blow out the candles : )


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to blow up the candles?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to skip the turkey?


----------



## aquariumreef

Is it wrong to comment on its buns?


----------



## Goblin

To feel sorry for the turkey on Thanksgiving?


----------



## Zurgh

...to only eat your fill and no more on Thanksgiving?


----------



## Goblin

To eat Thanksgiving dinner till you can't hold anymore?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To assign certain adults to the kids table?


----------



## Goblin

To dread getting the car inspected?


----------



## Zurgh

... to talk with the unseen in public?


----------



## Evil Andrew

....to go unnoticed ?


----------



## Goblin

To answer the unseen voices in your head?


----------



## Evil Andrew

to rock your world ?


----------



## aquariumreef

To shake someone's van? *ahurhurhur*


----------



## Goblin

To make an ox wear socks kept in a box?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to try to protect the inebriated ?


----------



## Goblin

To run over drunken people crawling across the road?


----------



## tcass01

To picture my ex in a giullotine...it makes me smile


----------



## Evil Andrew

To hide guillotines, knives, scissors, nut crackers and other implements from tcass?


----------



## Goblin

To sell guillotines, knives, scissors, nut crackers and other implements to tcass?


----------



## debbie5

..to sometimes wish I had an ex?


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> ..to sometimes wish I had an axe?


Hee! Hee! Hee!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to make exes with axes?


----------



## Goblin

For exes to have an axe to grind?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong...........hmmmmmmm .........they might be on to something here.......


----------



## Goblin

To give exes with axes benefits?


----------



## debbie5

to wonder if I'd get more if he was an ex??


----------



## Goblin

To wish someone else had this heartburn?


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> to wonder if I'd get more if he was an ex??


Is it wrong to


----------



## Goblin

To see red when you read that post? lol


----------



## Evil Andrew

To catch celebrities off guard , without makeup and fancy clothes?


----------



## scareme

Hey, I know her. She was my roommate in the hospital once.


----------



## Goblin

To have Rosie as a roomate anywhere?


----------



## Drago

Is it wrong to have Rosie as a guard pet?


----------



## aquariumreef

To grow roses on a grave for cake?


----------



## Drago

To make tea from a rose's petals?


----------



## scareme

To miss my old roommate, and the good times we had?


----------



## Goblin

To try and stay awake when you're soooooo tired?


----------



## scareme

To try and sleep when you are not tired?


----------



## Goblin

To sleep when you have so much to do?


----------



## Drago

To ignore the better half?


----------



## Spooky1

... trying the experiments seen on Mythbusters at home?


----------



## scareme

...to be thinking about food all night long?


----------



## Goblin

To be eating food all night long?


----------



## scareme

To have a blood sugar of 253?


----------



## Goblin

To take a day off even though you have a lot to get done?


----------



## Drago

To think about halloween projects so close to Christmas?


----------



## Goblin

To worry about bills here at Christmas?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to name your retail liquor business after the opening on the side of a beer keg, knowing full well that most people associate the term with another type of orifice?


----------



## Spooky1

... to think achmed the dead terrorist is funny?


----------



## Goblin

To be glad all the decorating is finally done?


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......to kill you


----------



## Spooky1

... to be on the forum on Christmas eve?


----------



## Goblin

To be on there on Christmas Day?


----------



## Evil Andrew

...to rationalize this by saying we all have to be somewhere ?


----------



## scareme

...to slip away from a party without saying goodbye?


----------



## Goblin

To slip away from a hunting party without saying "DON'T SHOOT!"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to give them beer and ammo at the same time ?


----------



## Goblin

To want to shoot whoever gave me this cold?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to eat Kiwi Fruit after you learn where it comes from?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to spend so much time at the bar that "beer goggles" isn't just a figure of speech ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to spend disproportionately on transportation over housing ?

http://www.myunusual.com/Pix/*******%20Pix/powerball%20winner.jpg


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Is it wrong to tech you kid to make Fake blood or slime and count it as a scince project for his school.


----------



## scareme

QueenRuby2002 said:


> Is it wrong to tech you kid to make Fake blood or slime and count it as a scince project for his school.


lol. Is it wrong to wish I'd thought of that?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to use your wife as a counter-weight?

http://www.lilligren.com/*******/images/redneck_tractor_balancer.jpg


----------



## PirateLady

Is it wrong to wish the repair man would have the parts necessary when they come to fix something?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Is it wrong to walk into the grocery store with the 6' boa on your shoulders and laugh as the rest of the shoppers walk quickly away from you?


----------



## debbie5

...to be a lazy lump?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

to still have your christmas tree up?


----------



## Evil Andrew

....is it wrong to subvert the dominant paradigm ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong shoot first and not ask any questions at all?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to be alone in this thread, wel...not really alone.....my mother is here with me , of course .....










It's sad, when a mother has to speak the words that condemn her own son. But I couldn't allow them to believe that I would commit murder. They'll put him away now, as I should have years ago. He was always bad, and in the end he intended to tell them I killed those girls and that man... as if I could do anything but just sit and stare, like one of his stuffed birds. They know I can't move a finger, and I won't. I'll just sit here and be quiet, just in case they do... suspect me. They're probably watching me. Well, let them. Let them see what kind of a person I am. I'm not even going to swat that fly. I hope they are watching... they'll see. They'll see and they'll know, and they'll say, "Why, she wouldn't even harm a fly..."


----------



## Goblin

To wish animal abusers could be horse whipped?


----------



## scareme

To leave the ship before everyone else...if you're the captain?


----------



## Goblin

To advertise cruise lines while posting a pic of a cruise ship lying on it's side?


----------



## scareme

To advertise posting the picture crooked. So it looks like the ship is upright, but the shore in on it's side.


----------



## Goblin

To name the next cruise ship Titanic or The SS Minnow?


----------



## Evil Andrew

For a wife to refer to her husband in those terms ?


----------



## scareme

Evil Andrew said:


> For a wife to refer to her husband in those terms ?


(shaking my head) I don't even want to know. The minnow.


----------



## Goblin

To wonder about it too?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong for a stranger to have to explain these things ?


----------



## scareme

That shaking my head wasn't enough? Now I have to close my eyes and wash out my brain.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong that they make soap for just such occasions ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To live in a coconut ?


----------



## Spooky1

.... to hate the Patriots?


----------



## scareme

To wonder what parakeet on a spigot tastes like?


----------



## Evil Andrew

....to wonder about barbecued 'Dillo ?


----------



## scareme

To decline an invation to supper at Andy's house?


----------



## Goblin

To hve a Guard Monkey?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or a sniper?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To give them grenades?


----------



## Goblin

Or teach them karate?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To let them go into the _Forbidden Zone_ ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To let them put their damn dirty paws on you ?


----------



## Goblin

To let them play with your dog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or to ride your dog at the National Western Stock Show ?










 Whiplash, The Cowboy Monkey


----------



## Goblin

Teaching them to dance


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to let them dance for us, and the to serve them for dinner?


----------



## Goblin

To hire clowns to fight zombies?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to save a few bucks by not buying expensive manufacturer-approved replacement parts ?

http://www.hiphophater.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/*******-Car-Door.jpg


----------



## Goblin

To talk back to your mother?


----------



## Evil Andrew

....to go all out on prom formalwear ?


----------



## Goblin

To have a hit and run with your dog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to make a stop before the ceremony ?


----------



## Goblin

To give your dog a yoyo?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to fail so badly at basic dental hygiene ?

http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh60/beautifulashes001/*******.jpg


----------



## Goblin

Teaching your cat to fly


----------



## Evil Andrew

To feel up a Vulcan ?


----------



## Goblin

To be afraid of homicial clowns?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To expect someone to stop ?


----------



## Goblin

Not to stop when you see a hitchhiker with an axe?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To seek this much negative attention ?


----------



## scareme

Evil Andrew said:


> To seek this much negative attention ?


To not want this guy as your neighbor?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to have fun with it ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to restrict an Englishman's dining venues ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to eat seagull with red wine?


----------



## N. Fantom

Is it wrong to eat a seagull just because it has stolen processed cheese all over it.
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQsLmq4Z1prpGKmza4PDgjZCLWfDXERzPdOFudhzVfnNxxnjw-X


----------



## Goblin

To fly a kite in a tornado?


----------



## N. Fantom

To put a trailer on your lawn so the tornado doesn't hit your house


----------



## aquariumreef

To own a triple-wide trailer because you think it makes you look fancy?


----------



## Goblin

To tap dance at a funeral?


----------



## Ramonadona

secretly be happy when something bad happens to someone who is annoying?


----------



## Goblin

To be so awesome when the rest of the world's sooooo boring?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it wrong to buy yourself a gift and say your sweetie gave it to you?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to be so wrong ?


----------



## Goblin

To sing a song about being wrong?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it wrong to eat all the Easter candy you bought and tell the kids the Easter Bunny didn't come?


----------



## Goblin

To hang up on telemarketers?


----------



## scareme

To want everyone to stay awake since you can't sleep?


----------



## aquariumreef

To sleep when everyone's awake?


----------



## Goblin

To be awake when everyone's asleep?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To sleep with everyone that's awake ?


----------



## Spooky1

To make someone sleep with the fishes?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it wrong to feed the fishes fish sticks?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to feed them to the cat?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it wrong to take a mud pie to a church supper and label it as chocolate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

....to neglect to frost the mud pie with joint compound before taking it to the church supper?


----------



## Goblin

To be glad I can't mow grass anymore?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it wrong to break out in wild laughter at a funeral?


----------



## N. Fantom

Is it wrong to kiss a corpse?


----------



## Zurgh

... to lollygag uncontrollably, although you are supposed to be taking things seriously, when no one is watching?


----------



## aquariumreef

To be serious when your supposed to be not?


----------



## Goblin

aquariumreef said:


> To be serious when your supposed to be nut?


To do something like that?


----------



## Zurgh

...to give mysterious, confusing, and seemingly random answers to simple questions?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it wrong to eat a huge piece of cake in front of someone on a strict diet?


----------



## Goblin

To watch the movie instead of reading the book?


----------



## Zurgh

... to chop off the nose, to spite the face?


----------



## SterchCinemas

To pretend your not home when Jehovas knock on your door to spread their "religion"


----------



## Zurgh

... to have a back up plan for your back up plans' back up plan?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it wrong to walk out of the room when your boring co-worker is droning on and on about something totally incipid?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: To fully face slap a whiner?????


----------



## Zurgh

... to act way younger than your age for the fun of it?


----------



## Goblin

Not to want to act your age?


----------



## N. Fantom

To dress like an old man with amnesia to get free stuff?


----------



## Goblin

To hang up on telemarkerters?


----------



## Copchick

Is it wrong to laugh at the drunk guy's misfortune of being so drunk while driving or at his plumbers crack? Nah!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to be so darn Evil ?


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Is it wrong to be so darn Evil ?


I've asked that same question for 60 years.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Evil Andrew said:


> Is it wrong to be so darn Evil ?


Is it wrong to celebrate evil by singing this song?


----------



## Copchick

Is it wrong to want to slap the stuffing out of someone for being so stupid? Really, they deserve it!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ yeah, if we're talking about someone eating my Thanksgiving "stuffing/dressing." I'll slap that right out of their mouth!

Is it wrong to think "you can't fix stupid" since no one is really perfect


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Is it wrong to fill a turkey with the stuffing Copchick slapped out of stupid people?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to bend over stupid people and stuff them with turkey ?


----------



## Goblin

To stuff a turkey with stupid people?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Is it wrong for smart people to beat the stuffing out of stupid turkeys?


----------



## Goblin

For stupid turkeys to beat the stuffings out smart people......and politicians


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is it wrong to say "I'm more excited than a retard in a room of bouncy balls?"


----------



## MrGrimm

Is it wrong to like your job?


----------



## Goblin

To tap dance in the graveyard after midnight?


----------



## Copchick

To wish I could have the blinking powers of Jeannie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to admit I've had a crush on Barbara Eden since 1968 ?


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Is it wrong to admit I've had a crush on Barbara Eden since 1968 ?


Just to her husband


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to want to haul a few things with you ?

http://photoradarscam.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/funny-*******.jpg


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to lick the beaters ?


----------



## Goblin

To beat the lickers?


----------



## Copchick

Oh, I'm not going there Goblin...

Is it wrong to have your cake and eat it too?


----------



## Goblin

To take someone else's cake and eat it?


----------



## Copchick

Is it wrong to have dessert first?


----------



## SterchCinemas

is it wrong to smile at a funeral?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to take your hearse RVing ?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to take a hearse during the funeral?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To keep the funeral on schedule, after Goblin stole the hearse ?


----------



## Goblin

For me to keep the hearse, body, casket and all?


----------



## SterchCinemas

To slap the dead?


----------



## MommaMoose

To walk away in the middle of an argument just to keep from losing?


----------



## Copchick

MommaMoose said:


> To walk away in the middle of an argument just to keep from losing?


Lol!!! Been there, done that!


----------



## SterchCinemas

To fall in love with the wrong person?


----------



## Copchick

(adding on to SterchC)

To believe that sometimes the wrong person can make it right, or at least right for now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to call myself Mr Right, instead of Mr Right Now ? (I could be wrong : )


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....to leave this fertile ground fallow ?


----------



## Copchick

Is it wrong to really, I mean REALLY have the burning desire to slap the sh*t out of someone so pathetic? I guess my BS tolerance level is extremely low right now. Ugh!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to chop up Corvettes to make limos ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

....to put makeup on while driving ?


----------



## Copchick

Is it wrong to ask Santa for this car? I've been very good this year.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong ........ Oh heck, its wrong on every level.......


----------



## Copchick

It's only wrong if you're in my rearview mirror. 

Hey wait a minute, splain yourself mister.


----------



## Evil Andrew

(looks like the picture I posted isn't visible -sorry! It wasn't to do with the car. I'll see if I can find a better link and repost the pic)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Andrew said:


> (looks like the picture I posted isn't visible -sorry! It wasn't to do with the car. I'll see if I can find a better link and repost the pic)


Here's the link:

http://images.dailydawdle.com/4-29-12-hilarious-fail-funny-photos2.jpg


----------



## Copchick

Is this really wrong?


----------



## Goblin

Is it wrong to drive a pickup truck through your neighbor's house?


----------



## Copchick

Maybe my expectations are too high but is it wrong to believe this is the perfect man?


----------



## the bloody chef

Is it wrong to eat what you catch??? :xbones:


----------



## Copchick

Is it wrong...oh yes it is wrong not to thank a veteran!










Edit - Crap my picture disappeared and now I can't find it! Sorry, it was cool.


----------



## Zurgh

Is it wrong to preform surgery on your self without a licence?


----------



## the bloody chef

Is it wrong to sue yourself for malpractice if you botch the operation?:xbones:


----------



## Copchick

Is it wrong to wish spring was here already?


----------



## the bloody chef

Is it wrong to eat spring rolls in autumn?


----------



## Copchick

Is it wrong to wear white while eating those spring rolls in autumn?


----------



## Evil Andrew

There isnt even one aspect of this that is even remotely close to right.......


----------



## Hairazor

Is it wrong if I laughed out loud at the above?


----------



## Goblin

HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA........and HA!


----------



## Copchick

Is it wrong to believe someone got ahold of one of my 1970's Christmas photos? (The monkey's name is Mrs. Jingles, btw)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hello Kitty Darth Vader ? Wrong !


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Hello Kitty Darth Vader ? Wrong !


He looks like a giant bug! lol


----------



## the bloody chef

Is it wrong to tell Luke that his father is Fab-E-Won Kenobe?


----------



## Goblin

For Fab-E-Won Kenobe to tel Luke to use the fork?


----------



## Copchick

Is it wrong to wish we had a 70 degree spring day RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is it wrong to walk the earth. ...like Caine in Kung Fu ? 
Walk from place to place, meet people, get in adventures ...


----------



## Goblin

To organize a zombie Square dance?


----------



## Hairazor

Is it wrong, at the Zombie Square Dance, to expect the Zombies to not eat the brains of the spectators?


----------



## Goblin

Not to serve brains and eggs at the zombie square dance?


----------



## Ramonadona

to want to see the govenor's brains eaten by a walker?


----------

